# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  شاهد هذا الفيلم واربح 10 الاف دولار .. ان استطعت

## MiSteR LoNeLy

نيودلهي (رويترز) - خصص أحد صناع السينما في بوليوود جائزة قدرها 10 الاف دولار لمن يستطيع مشاهدة أحدث أفلامه المرعبة داخل دار للسينما وحده حتى النهاية.
ويدور فيلم رام جوبال فارما "فونك 2" Phoonk 2 وهو جزء ثان من فيلم يحمل نفس الاسم انتج في 2008 حول روح شريرة تأذي أسرة.
وقال فارما للصحفيين في مومباي في مناسبة للترويج للفيلم ان المشاهد الذي سيقبل التحدي سيتم ربطه بالة لمراقبة القلب وكذلك ستسلط عليه كاميرا لضمان ان عينيه ستبقى مفتوحتين طوال مدة عرض الفيلم.
وقال فارما ان قراءة الالة ستعرض على الهواء عبر شاشة خارج السينما واذا نجح المشاهد فسيفوز بجائزة قدرها 500 الف روبية (نحو 10850 دولارا).
وكان فارما اجرى مسابقة مماثلة قبل اطلاق الجزء الاول من فيلم "فونك" ولكن المتسابق انسحب بعد مزاعم بان عملية الاختيار تم التلاعب بها

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

يا ريت انا هناك كان ربحت 
 :SnipeR (71):

----------


## العالي عالي

يا الله لو انا كمان 

كان ابسطت واكيد بكون الرابح

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

خيرها بغيرها  :Icon3:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

انا ما عندي استعداد احضر دقيقه وحده لحالي وخاصه اذا كان في رعب بالموضوع ..

تقبل احترامي ومروري ..

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

:Icon29:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا حياتي افلام رعب لفونك ولا ما يحزنون يأثر في

----------

